#  >  > Travellers Tales in Thailand and Asia >  >  > Laos Forum >  >  > Laos Questions >  >  Marriage Certificate prices

## Bottrop

I went to a marriage certificate place and the man said it would cost me $3500 which surprised me. Is this a little steep? I live in Vientiane but missus is from Bolikhamxai (which meant the price jumped from $2500 to $3500) 

Any recommendations?

(I am a UK passport holder)

----------


## David48atTD

Mate, in Laos, I have no idea.

----------


## aging one

You talking fake or counterfeit?

----------


## jabir

:smiley laughing:

----------


## Bogon

From the first forum I came across...

*Yes it's a MAJOR pain in the butt, lawyer charges a fortune, ($5-10k  & will take approx 12 months), you can do it yourself for $1-2000  (bribes included, if your a good negotiator).  
It's just a lot of  running around & can take up to 6 months (pay extra for faster  service).  You need to get the application for marriage from Ministry of  the Public Security (MPS), you will need to keep hassling them or you  will wait 12months.. you will need the following;

Letter from  you, stating (stating your history together & love for her & you  will take care of her etc..) (do NOT state you stay together).
Certificate of residence (her family book)
Photocopy of identity card or passport (passport for you)
Certificate of no impediment (or evidence of single status, you will need one to ask your embassy) 
Certificate of health (for both)
Character reference (for both)
4 x 6cm passport photographs (for both)
Certificate of financial status (bank statement....funny that)
Written  statement from you guaranteeing return of Lao citizen to his/her  homeland according to his/her wish in case of divorce.  
Comments/letters  from the Police at the provincial level & her village chief (tell  them you intend on getting married & write me a letter, will cost,  negotiated.

You will need to get all english paper work translated, by authorised person (ask your embassy in Lao, theres one on T2 road).  
Once  you have all that, take it to the MPS, pay the fee & they will get  back you if you're missing something or if something is incorrect.

Good luck* 


link - https://www.expat.com/forum/viewtopic.php?id=500222

----------


## Luigi

Bit steep.  :Smile:

----------


## Luigi

Though still cheaper than the divorce. 

_*badoom tsch*_

----------


## Dillinger

> I went to a marriage certificate place and the man said it would cost me $3500 which surprised me


So youve lost yours?

Whats a marriage certificate place? Register office?

----------


## NamPikToot

> Though still cheaper than the divorce. 
> 
> _*badoom tsch*_


Not a balcony or wardrobe divorce

----------


## HuangLao

> Though still cheaper than the divorce. 
> 
> _*badoom tsch*_



Easier to co-habitat. No fuss or mess. 
That is, unless the marriage serves a practical familial, political or bureaucratic purpose, which often it does. 

 :Smile:

----------


## Chico

I'm just looking into living in Paksong Laos now,is it true if you that the Laos govt doesn't approve of people only living together as Partners?

----------


## raycarey

going international with your rehab center?

----------


## Iceman123

^^
Anyone asks, just tell them its your brother.

As long as he does not get caught fucking you - youre all good.

----------


## Saint Willy

> As long as he does not get caught fucking you - you’re all good.


 ::doglol::

----------


## Chico

Keep playing the black card boy. :yerman: 




> going international with your rehab center?

----------


## Pragmatic

I'm good at sports questions if you have any.

----------


## Chittychangchang

> I'm good at sports questions if you have any.


Here's five to kick off, no googling  :Smile: 

The Sochi Autodrom is home to which country's Grand Prix?
Who won The World Highland Games Championships a record six times?
What jobs did Mike ‘Fluff’ Cowan, Jim ‘Bones’ Mackay and Fanny Sunesson do?
The groundbreaking Stoke Mandeville Games for the Paralyzed in 1948, featured 14 male and 2 female competitors in which sport?
Which former rugby player once called the English RFU committee 'Old Farts'?

----------

